# Help With Diy Juice



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

Hi all. I've been mixing some ejuice. Using VG as base 3.6% VG nicotine then my flavor concentrates. Been using mostly custard and creams added to fruit flavors. I have steeped my juice for about 2 weeks and let it breath for about 6 hrs. I'm finding my flavors very dull and muted. I have added some sweetener to them as we'll but it hasn't made an impact. Any help on how I can get my flavors to punch more. Current flavor ratio is 20%. I have uped it to 30% , but alas still not getting that flavor I'm looking for.. Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## ShaneW (18/6/14)

Are you using only VG?

VG tends to mute most flavours, try adding some PG, say about 30%. This should enhance the flavour considerably. Most juices are blended with between 30 and 60% PG. 

The negative side of PG is that it reduces the amount of vapour clouds you will produce and can increase throat hit, these are a negative me but not for everyone.

Just remember 3.6% nic equates to 36mg which is seriously strong. If you use 50% PG and 50% VG/NIC, it essentially makes your base 18mg... More commonly used nicotine level. 

Unless of coarse you are aiming for 36mg. In that case, you will need a 3.6% PG/NIC mix to introduce PG into your mix.

Which brand flavour concentrates are you using? With my VM concentrates I very rarely go higher than 18%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

I'm wanting go totally VG. I'm not wanting to much of a throat hit and want descent enough clouds. I am diluting my 36mg to 18 or 12 depending on my device I'm using it with. I'm using VM concentrates. So the only way is to introduce PG in to my mix to get a better flavor? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ShaneW (18/6/14)

In that case, chat to @Oupa he should give you some advice. 

I make pure VG juice but that's using menthol or litchi, I've never tried it with dessert type flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

Ok cool thanks. I'll give him a shout. I've had some of virgin vapors 100%VG juice. Dessert flavors. And they were really good. That got me hooked on 100%VG. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ShaneW (18/6/14)

Anytime.

I'm a cloud chaser and like making HUGE clouds so enjoy VG juices.

I've just got a few new VM flavours I need to try. Liquorice, musk, Dragon fruit and short bread. I've got most of the others aswell. Will give them a bash at 100VG and let you know how it goes.

But try add some PG, even if it's 10 or 20% you might be pleasantly surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

I'm very much in to my clouds as well but really love my flavor too LOL. I only got a couple of flavors. Custard, cream strawberry , peach from VM. then a coconut , bubblegum and a Cotten candy I use for sweetener. I would appreciate all the info. Thanks again. So it looks like I'll have to add the PG to get better flavor. So now I'll have to get my hands on some PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/6/14)

With the fruit flavours you can try add a few drops of VM menthol ice (juice not concentrate), it makes the fruit flavours pop nicely and cools the vapour down.

I was never a menthol smoker but I'm enjoying dash of menthol ice because of its sweetness and cooling. It's way too hectic for me on its own though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

Ok thanks I'll give that a try. I've always been in to my desert creamy custard type liquids. Never been much of a fruity type. Hoping some PG will help. Without the loss of clouds and getting a killer throat. When I get my hands on some PG. I'll let you know how it came along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/6/14)

You should be fine on the throat hit. At the moment I'm using 66/33 VG/PG 12mg with very little TH and it still makes nice clouds.

I find the higher nic level makes more of a difference to the TH than the PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

Thanks. Looks like PG is def my best bet for now. Until I can get into the labs and figure out what Virgin Vapors are doing to give their 100% VG so much flavor.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

ShaneW said:


> You should be fine on the throat hit. At the moment I'm using 66/33 VG/PG 12mg with very little TH and it still makes nice clouds.
> 
> I find the higher nic level makes more of a difference to the TH than the PG


Hi there sorry to bother you. If I add a bit of PG to my current steeped juice will I have to breath or steep it again before I can vape or will it be ready to go?


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Hi there sorry to bother you. If I add a bit of PG to my current steeped juice will I have to breath or steep it again before I can vape or will it be ready to go?


I would shake it well and leave to steep for at least 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

Thanks so much for the info will def do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

PG added. Leaving it in cool dark corner, to think about what it's made me do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (18/6/14)

Hope it solves the problem!


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

Thanks so do i


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Thanks so do i
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know please.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/6/14)

I most def will for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (19/6/14)

Hi there so I decided to to give one of the modified liquids for test. The PG most def did help when it came to the flavour. THANKS FOR THE HELP ALL. Now just tweaked my recipe to bring more of the other Flavor's through as the custard has taken over a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/6/14)

Awesome... Glad it worked

Reactions: Like 1


----------

